# Google's Android operating system is going from strength



## kathihabelvj662 (Aug 26, 2012)

Sorry, read the rules first no posting links yer first post also wrong section

Regards jaggerwild :flowers:


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Cheers!

And thank you! Your probably the first to read them............


----------

